# Error budget



## Miritxipi

Hi everybody!

I´m working with a tool calle error budget. It is an essential tool to design precision machine tools and it´s a way to predict and control the error of a machine.

It consists on writing the translational and rotational displacements caused by an error of each element and so on... I suposse that someone knows what I'm talking about. But does anybody know who to say *error budget *in spanish?

Thanks!


----------



## 1-2-many

Could it be manometro/calibre/herramienta etc de *margen de error*/fallo?
Otherwise presupuesto de error as a direct translation.


----------



## Miritxipi

Mmm, thanks a lot 1-2-many, but margen de error doesn´t sound ok to me. The first thing I thought was also the direct translation, but presupuesto is economical terminology (I think so...)

Looking a little bit more I've found the following:
water budget --> balance hídrico

So...erro budget --> balance de errores?? Seems to match with the context. If somebody could confirm it, it would be great


----------



## jalibusa

Cuando uno construye algo según un "budget", tiene una cantidad limitada de recursos y posibilidades (monetarios, tiempo, peso en kilos,etc.) que están definidos por ese "budget", y que a su vez definen los limites dentro de los cuales el constructor o diseñador se puede mover y que no se pueden exceder porque simplemente constituyen el total de lo que hay disponible para realizar el trabajo. En tu caso parece referirse a un "valor máximo de errores" con el que se puede trabajar al diseñar la máquina y dentro de ese maximo será obligatorio trabajar para que la máquina cumpla con los valores de precisión prometidos,


----------



## jalibusa

Algo más: "budget" se traduce como "presupuesto", pero en español "presupuesto" tiene connotaciones casii exclusivamente monetarias, así que no sería en este caso la palabra adecuada.


----------



## RIU

Hola:

Error del instrumento.


----------



## Miritxipi

Gracias Jalibusa. Si tenía alguna duda sobre el significado de budget ya me lo has aclarado. Sin embargo sigo sin poder encontrar la palabra adecuada en castellano que exprese lo mismo.
Valor máximo de errores no me sirve, porque en el error budget introduzco todos los errores (valores reales). Es el instrumento para anotar todos los posibles errores que se puedan dar, mediante unas matrices
Habrá que seguir buscando...


----------



## Peter P

Analog Devices: Amplifiers and Comparators - Design Tools- [ Traduzca esta página ]

En este enlace y otros más que aparecen en google puedan que te ayuden a encontrar la respuesta, sin embargo he visto "presupuesto de error" en otras ocasiones sin referirse al término económico.  Creo que la segunda acepción de lo descrito abajo se viene bien con el significado de lo que se busca.

Salu2

Peter P.







    REAL  ACADEMIA  ESPAÑOLA     DICCIONARIO DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA - Vigésima segunda edición 
*presupuesto**.*
(Del part. irreg. de _presuponer_).

*1. *m. Motivo, causa o pretexto con que se ejecuta algo.

*2. *m. Supuesto o suposición.

*3. *m. Cómputo anticipado del coste de una obra o de los gastos y rentas de una corporación.

*4. *m. Cantidad de dinero calculado para hacer frente a los gastos generales de la vida cotidiana, de un viaje, etc.

*5. *m. ant. Propósito formado por el entendimiento y aceptado por la voluntad.


----------



## jalibusa

"límites de error preestablecidos"?


----------



## Ferf

Miritxipi, en vez de una traduccion perfecta. ¿puedo ofrecerte tres traducciones mediocres?  

cuota de errores, alícuota de errores, asignacion de errores


----------



## Peter P

Miritxipi

Lo que leerás a continuación lo acabo de encontrar en este enlace, que además en google buscando "Presupuesto de error" podrás encontrar más información. PEMAP
PEMAP  Presupuesto de errores aplicado al diseño de máquinas de precisión     El objetivo general del proyecto es el de desarrollar una metodología para aplicar la técnica de presupuesto de errores al diseño de máquinas de precisión. 

El presupuesto de errores es una herramienta de análisis y de diseño para la predicción y el control del error total de un sistema cuando la precisión es una de las características importantes de dicho sistema.
Definiendo el error total de un sistema, el concepto de presupuesto de errores puede ser utilizado como método de control para establecer los límites de error de los diferentes subsistemas y especificar los requisitos de fabricación de cada subsistema a nivel individual. 

Utilizando el concepto de presupuesto de errores como método predictivo, se puede analizar si un diseño es válido al obtener el error del conjunto a partir de la combinación de los errores de los subsistemas que lo integran y comparar el resultado con los requisitos establecidos para ese diseño. De esta forma diferentes alternativas de diseño pueden ser evaluadas, y la forma de control y predictiva pueden ser utilizadas de manera iterativa para converger a la solución óptima del diseño.

Espero esto te ayude y así me quito el bichito de la cabeza de confirmar lo que ya había visto en ocasiones anteriores al tener que utilizar ese término fuera del marco financiero.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Miritxipi

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas, habeis sido de gran ayuda. Thanks!
Y al final creo que me quedo con presupuesto de errores, que yo también creía que no me valía fuera del marco financiero. Pero despues de leer el link de Peter P. encaja como anillo al dedo a lo que yo buscaba!!


----------

